# headin south?



## willie (Feb 24, 2008)

thinking of vacation.born and rised in michigan seen alot of the state(all 4 of us)thinking of heading south with the boat (small)do not need electric would like to stay in camp ground but not full service.maybe TE or KY? any suggestion's?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

There are a lot of nice campgrounds, depending on where you want to go. Kentucky lake is huge, and there are a lot of places to camp there, some in Tennessee, some in Kentucky. And there is plenty of lake. If you are in Algonac MI area, you are looking at 600 plus miles for that though. Louisville Kentucky is around 400 miles, but I that is getting out of my range, not sure what there is to do around those parts.


----------



## willie (Feb 24, 2008)

thank's,ctfortner.we have traveled both states 5-6 times but only I 75 never east or west.would'nt mind a cannonball run to get down there but once there just bum around:icon_smile_bbq:something diffrent.state forest campground.something peacefull.


----------

